# New test results are back



## MikeD (Aug 17, 2017)

According to the new test results I have made some good changes compared to the last test.. but I'm still having some problems with my baby grass 5 weeks old KBG.. See post ( 5 week old KBG ,) I got the ph up from 5.26 to now 6.4 I also got my calcium up.. On my reno I had tilled in 2 to 3 inch's of humus soil into my very hard clay soil. ( that was a nightmare ) I'm at the point where I'm thinking if I fix my soil.. my soil will fix my lawn.. one of the problems I could not fix and just bring it down slightly was the amount of sodium in my lawn.. As you can see its crazy high.. According to some of the local growers we have a lot of sodium in our soil over here.. I'm very close to the deltas..( 1 mile ) Bay Area 60 miles.. my question is what do you think about using some gypsum on the soil??.. it should help bring the calcium up and it should help get rid of some of the sodium. at this point there's no way to work it in however we are going to get some havey rain for the first time in 6 months. I'm thinking of just laying down a very light app and suggestions?? Will hurt my baby grass??


----------



## MikeD (Aug 17, 2017)

Better pic of test


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

i put down about 20# of gypsum earlier this year to try and neutralize urine spots from the dog. seemed to work pretty well and i never noticed any damage to the new seed. the gypsum was recommended to add the calcium w/o raising the pH.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would not amend the soil anymore until you have a more mature lawn. You have a good ph at 6.4 to grow grass. I would focus on watering and nitrogen. I'm a big proponent of organic nitrogen sources (ie Milogarnite).


----------



## MikeD (Aug 17, 2017)

OK, Thanks G-Man I'm going to take your advice I just got back from the store with a 40 pound bag of gypsum.. it's so hard not to throw some down.. I have been given my lawn a weekly feeding of small doses of Milorganite. 3lbs per 1000 ever week..


----------

